# Dock standpipe flexible rubber hose PSI



## beach (May 16, 2011)

What type of hose would be required for the flexible connection between the bulkhead and floatiing dock for a Class 3 dock standpipe connection?

I usually see 300 PSI rated fuel hose used. Now I have a contractor that wants to use 150 PSI rated hose who says, of course, he uses it all the time and it will hold a 200 PSI hydro. I can't find anything in NFPA that gives a minimum hose rating for that type of application. I did check some docks around here and some that were legible showed 150 PSI rated and some were 300 PSI rated. I called some neighboring cities and they said their guidelines specify 250 PSI rated hose but they don't know why........:surr

Anyone know a code or NFPA, etc. requirement????

Thanks in advance


----------



## Coug Dad (May 16, 2011)

NFPA 1961 states 150 psi for occupant use hose.  It is tested for twice that.  Attack hose is 300psi.


----------



## beach (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Coug Dad, but I'm referring to the flexible hose that runs from the bulkhead to the dock, the hose rises and falls with the dock depending on the water level. The hose runs between the hard pipe on land and the hard pipe on the dock supplying the standpipe(s).


----------



## cda (May 16, 2011)

well arent the guys in the brt taught to pump to 150 psi?

so if that is the case looks like it would have to be rated over that

is there a code section??

what nfpa standard are they designing to???


----------



## FM William Burns (May 16, 2011)

Beach,

Since the Class III will be used by trained personnel and FD personnel; in my opinion any supply hose used for the standpipe should comply with:

*NFPA 1961*

4.2.2* 

Supply hose shall have a minimum design service test pressure of 200 psi (13.8 bar).

A.4.2.2 Whenever supply hose is being used to supply attack lines, master stream appliances, portable hydrants, manifolds, and *standpipe* and sprinkler systems, a pressure relief device with a maximum setting of 200 psi (13.8 bar) should be used.

A minimum design service test pressure of 200 psi (13.8 bar) for supply hose provides a normal highest operating pressure of 185 psi (12.8 bar). If a higher operating pressure is needed, a hose having a service test pressure of at least 10 percent greater than the highest operating pressure should be used.

*Yea I know it's a stretch but as you mention....I can't find anything other than various industrial rubber tubing and hose manufacturer listings and they are 175 to 300 psi.*


----------



## beach (May 17, 2011)

Thanks FMB! I think that will work using the definition of a "Supply" line......... I don't want that hose to be the weakest link in the system.


----------

